# visit to karate dojo



## Manny (May 24, 2009)

This saturday morning I went to the karate dojo, Daniel my karateka friend and his sensei where waiting for me, dojo is clean,neat and comfy, tha class was on progress so I had a light chat with the sensei. I told the sensei I wanted to try something new and learn, That I was a black belt in TKD but this means not much, tha only thing I want is learn. Daniel politely told sensei I was a good martial artist, so I only smile and say no to that, that I'm only a humble guy who wants improve. The sensei gave my a big smile and told me the seniors class is monday to friday from 7:30 pm to 8:30 pm and I'm going take monday,wensday and friday classes.

I sat down and watched the class that was about to finish, the karate guys performed several self defense technikes, well - I thougt- it seems I'm in the right way, then I see the kata and it was performed nice and clean, I notice a black belt, this guy was very good, I saw his moves and believe the guy is very good, latter I knew he's a second degree black belt.

The sensei is a mature man I think around 50-55 years old and a 4 dan black belt, his technike is good and he takes care of his pupils.

Next monday I begin, please wish me luck and I hope this change will give me good times, new friends and most of all the giding light I'm looking for.

Ossssss.

Manny


----------



## ShelleyK (May 24, 2009)

Manny good luck!  Let us know how your first class goes!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 24, 2009)

the best to you in your new studies.  keep us informed about your learning


----------



## stickarts (May 24, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## terryl965 (May 24, 2009)

Glad you are moving forward with your training.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 24, 2009)

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## girlbug2 (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations on starting a new martial art Manny; I think it takes courage for a black belt in one art to start again in another. But also wisdom to recognize the value in learning new and unfamiliar things. This is the way to stay young


----------



## Jack Meower (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Grenadier (May 24, 2009)

Equally as important, do what your body allows you to do.  Don't try to push too hard, too fast.  

It's easier to spend 2 months learning how to properly do a technique, starting out slowly, and working your way up using good mechanics, than it is to have to spend 6 months recovering from a muscle tear or a ligament strain.


----------



## twendkata71 (May 24, 2009)

*Good luck in your new journey in Karate. Not that it matters, but what style of karate are you starting in? *


----------



## arnisador (May 24, 2009)

Good luck! Is this Shotokan?


----------



## hungfistron (May 24, 2009)

Good luck, and stay humble!!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 25, 2009)

Good luck and train hard.

Gambatte!!


----------



## Manny (May 25, 2009)

Hello all, the brand name of the school is Okinawa Karate Do, Okinawa Karate Do is a chain of dojos owned and runed by sensei Antonio Marques Lopez a pioneer of the karete in Mexico, he has more than 40 years of experice in karate and another martial arts. Daniel my friend told me is ShotoKan but I'm not sure, been a japanese or okinawan karate newbee don't know the diferences amoung the many ryus of karate.

Yes, I will star slow to avoid an injury, at this moment I think I will go to karate lesson 3 times per week and tkd training twice per week if body allows me jajajajaja.

I'm just  little exited and frighten but I think is normal, you know a new martial art,new dojo,new sensei and new guys.

Will need a japanese karate book to leark the names of the technikes and all, just to study a little.

Manny


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (May 26, 2009)

Manny, I am very happy to hear that you are moving forward with karate training!  

As for terminology, there are a number of good books that detail it and likely a number of websites that have karate terminology.  I do not know what wireless services you have, but I have AT&T and an I-Phone.  There is a downloadable karate terminology app available.  Also one for taekwondo. 

Best wishes to you!

Daniel


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 26, 2009)

I missed the comment on terminology.  I will be happy to helps where I can I have a lot of it listed.  Keep in mind some varies slightly between styles.


----------



## dancingalone (May 26, 2009)

Brandon Fisher said:


> I missed the comment on terminology.  I will be happy to helps where I can I have a lot of it listed.*  Keep in mind some varies slightly between styles*.



Yup.  It can even vary among schools of the same (supposedly) style, so I suggest Manny just use whatever resources his new sensei recommends.  After all, there are shotokan people out there that regard Funakoshi's Karate Kyohan to be obsolete!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 26, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> Yup. It can even vary among schools of the same (supposedly) style, so I suggest Manny just use whatever resources his new sensei recommends. After all, there are shotokan people out there that regard Funakoshi's Karate Kyohan to be obsolete!


Its like a inside block.  Some say Chudan Ude Uke (mid level forearm block) others say chudan uchi uke (mid level "striking" block).  Uchi really implying that the block is done in a striking manner.  Uke also is one of those terms that's interesting Uke "ukea"meaning to recieve not block.  Uke pronunced "Ukee" is a training partner that is performing the attacking portion of the drill.


----------



## jim777 (May 26, 2009)

Congrats Manny


----------



## twendkata71 (May 26, 2009)

*I don't know about Funakoshi's 'Karate Kyohan' being obsolete. Try reading His book 'Karate Nyomon' as well. More of the philosophy of karate do. Both books give you a perspective of the foundation of the shotokan karate do. *


----------



## dancingalone (May 26, 2009)

twendkata71 said:


> *I don't know about Funakoshi's 'Karate Kyohan' being obsolete. Try reading His book 'Karate Nyomon' as well. More of the philosophy of karate do. Both books give you a perspective of the foundation of the shotokan karate do. *




I've heard some people who follow Egami(sp) express that very opinion.  Those of you who've seen followers of Mr. Egami's teachers know they've diverged a bit from what is considered textbook JKA shotokan karate.  

For Manny, it is a bit weird that the chain of schools is called Okinawan Karate-do if it's shotokan that is taught.  Just another reason to consult your sensei and ask for his guidance for any source books to read.


----------



## twendkata71 (May 27, 2009)

*No disrespect to Shotokai(Egami's karate) but from what I have seen(the way they perform kata) their karate is less than what Egami learned from Funakoshi in the first place. I realize they concentrait on the Esoteric aspect of karate do, but karate should be functional. From what I have seen their stances are too broad to be effective. And their techniques look too soft to be what I see as karate. Now granted I have not practiced karate do for 60 years like Egami did or Harada has, but I have trained hard for the last 28 years and feel I know somewhat if somethink is effective or not. To me the Shotokai looks more like Taichi, not that Taichi isn't effective, but Karate is Karate and Taichi is Taichi, I generally don't get confused between the two.  ** I know other Shotokai pracitioners that are towards the mainstream Shotokan karate do. Its just an opinion. *


----------

